# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  دكتور اوز , وحبوب 7 keto ,

## سجينة كياني

ابا هذا الحبوب 

7keto , علشان ينزل الوزن , ويزيد التمثيل الغذائي, ويقل الوزن , ممكن الاقي حد يوفر لي هذي الحبوب

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## بيضآء

الحبوب مب زينه مامنها الا الامراض وتزيد الوزن بعد تركها
سوي رجيم افضل

----------


## مندوبة جدة

اختي انصحك لا تستعملين اي حبوب انتي ماتسمعين ايش تاثيره

----------


## Lotus5

أختي الكريمة ..أي حبوب تؤخذ لانزال الوزن لابد أن يكون لها أعراض جانبية سواء كان اللي تكلم عنها د.أوز أو حتى اوبرا ..و الأعراض تظهر بعد فترة و يوم يكتشفونها بعد مدة طويلة يمنعوها ..مثال بسيط .. تكلموا في برنامج لا يحضرني اسمه و لكن كان طبي عن حبوب اللايبو 6 لانقاص الوزن و ان ما لها أعراض جانبية وكانت متداولة هني عندنا في الدولة و بتلاقينها في الصيدليات و محلات النيوترشن و من فترة قريبة تم منعها لأنه تأثر على الكبد و في بعض الحالات تؤدي الى الوفاة لبعض الأشخاص اللي عندهم حالات مرضية و تعارضت فيها الحبوب ..
في حفظ الرحمن و رعايته

----------


## aynawiah

ودري الحبوووب وسوي رجيم اخير لج .. 

احسن لج تضعفين وانتي بخير وعافية من انج تستخدمين حبوووب ما تعرفين شو تأثيرها عقب ,, 


والله يوفقج ان شاء الله ,,

----------


## elegant store

الله يسهل دربج يالغالية

----------

